# مطلوب شقق بالواحه بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 228113
نظرا لطلبات العملاء و الاقبال على شقق بالواحه بمدينة نصر .... مطلوب شقق للايجار او البيع بالواحة بمدينة نصر 
•	بدون وسطاء 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

